# CALLING ALL REPS



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Can everyone who is a company rep for sponsors on this board please contact me stating who you rep for? I've realised that the majority of reps haven't had their accounts updated to 'company rep' so to help me correct that please contact me.

It's also important for me to know who reps for who, which at the moment, I don't.

Thanks guys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ill post here so your inbox dont get clogged .

im a rep for warrior supplements via bodybuilding warehouse .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pro10.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> ill post here so your inbox dont get clogged .
> 
> im a rep for warrior supplements via bodybuilding warehouse .





Milky said:


> Pro10.


Cheers guys...I have you both down already so that's good


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Katy i am a Representative for Anabolic Designs.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

mickfootie said:


> Hi Katy i am a Representative for Anabolic Designs.


Sorry, I should have clarified...I want to know who is a rep for one of this board's sponsors.

Thanks


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Katy said:


> Sorry, I should have clarified...I want to know who is a rep for one of this board's sponsors.
> 
> Thanks


Oops sorry.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

mickfootie said:


> Oops sorry.


That's ok, you're not the only one  I didn't make it clear.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

I sent a PM


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

im a rep for predator nutrition


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> im a rep for predator nutrition


Huh, glad you replied because you were down as being a rep for someone else! :laugh:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sponsored by bodybuilding warehouse not sure if still class as rep if an athlete


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OJay said:


> I'm sponsored by bodybuilding warehouse not sure if still class as rep if an athlete


Yeah I've got that down, thanks.

To clarify though, it doesn't matter if someone is a sponsored athlete or not. A representative is simply someone who is permitted to promote a UK-M sponsor. If a member is sponsored by a comapny that isn't permitted to advertise on UK-M then that member is not permitted to promote them.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

When I seen the title I though oh that must mean me LOL :lol:

Hi Katy


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Katy said:


> Can everyone who is a company rep for sponsors on this board please contact me stating who you rep for? I've realised that the majority of reps haven't had their accounts updated to 'company rep' so to help me correct that please contact me.
> 
> It's also important for me to know who reps for who, which at the moment, I don't.
> 
> Thanks guys


I rep for maxiraw Katy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pro-10 Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJ said:


> I rep for maxiraw Katy





Breda said:


> Pro-10 Katy


Great, thanks. I already had you guys down


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

are people allowed to rep for non board sponsers ?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Myprotein 

- - - Updated - - -

Myprotein


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> are people allowed to rep for non board sponsers ?


If 'rep' you mean promoting the company on this site, then no. It wouldn't be fair to the paying sponsors. Some people do it in their avi's and if I spot it I remove them.

- - - Updated - - -



WhySoSerious said:


> Myprotein
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Myprotein


Yep, got you down. Thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> If 'rep' you mean promoting the company on this site, then no. It wouldn't be fair to the paying sponsors. Some people do it in their avi's and if I spot it I remove them.


yeah thats what i thought


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Myprotein


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Rep For Protein24


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kemot said:


> Rep For Protein24


Thanks


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

My protein


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty sure you have this down but rep for MuscleFood


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Pretty sure you have this down but rep for MuscleFood


Yep. Got you down hun


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rep for Pro-10.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Rep for Pro-10.


Got you down too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Katy said:


> Got you down too


Thanks


----------



## cmdmac514 (Oct 17, 2012)

Rep for Antaeus Labs


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

cmdmac514 said:


> Rep for Antaeus Labs


Are they a board sponsors


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I rep for Pro-10, buyt i like to keep a low profile


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> I rep for Pro-10, buyt i like to keep a low profile


U like to supposedly send free stuff of theirs too


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U like to supposedly send free stuff of theirs too


Damn i forgot!

Sorry same

Ill send it now!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Damn i forgot!
> 
> Sorry same
> 
> Ill send it now!


I been waiting at my door every day! Lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I been waiting at my door every day! Lol


ok ill deliver it in person then


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

cmdmac514 said:


> Rep for Antaeus Labs


You aren't a sponsor of UK-Muscle though and therefore are not permitted to promote your company on here.

Sorry


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Katy said:


> You aren't a sponsor of UK-Muscle though and therefore are not permitted to promote your company on here.
> 
> Sorry


Katy 1 Antaeus Labs 0


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Damn i forgot!
> 
> Sorry same
> 
> Ill send it now!


You say that all the time!!!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> You say that all the time!!!!


yours is sent you should have it?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> yours is sent you should have it?


Will check when I get home...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you not doing supplements now queenie?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Are you not doing supplements now queenie?


In what way? I'm not a rep, no


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I remember a while back you used to be associated with a company but cant remember which one.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I remember a while back you used to be associated with a company but cant remember which one.


yup... they're not board sponsors anymore


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> yours is sent you should have it?


YOU LIE!!! It's not here again!!!

Will make a grab for the creatine on your stand at sportex. End of discussion.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> YOU LIE!!! It's not here again!!!
> 
> Will make a grab for the creatine on your stand at sportex. End of discussion.


Haven't I seen the same things happen with others on here!? ... Just sayin wheyman...


----------

